# Purina to buy Merrick??



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yesterday when I stopped at my fave dog store, the owner told me that Merrick (which she sells) has been bought by Purina. OHHH NOOO!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

That sucks. And Merrick is such a good food too!


----------

